# The Marshmallow Test



## Piano Hero (Oct 7, 2009)

These kids are so entertaining to watch! If you have not heard of the marshmallow test, it's a test where a child is placed alone in a room with a marshmallow, and told that if he waits awhile and doesn't eat that marshmallow, then he will be rewarded with a second marshmallow. The ways that some of the kids try to keep their minds off the marshmallows are very cute and funny.

[video=youtube;rMkn4J_l9uU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMkn4J_l9uU[/video]


----------



## au5t1n (Oct 8, 2009)

This is a form of torture. Perhaps this would make a good terrorist interrogation technique.  Definitely too harsh for children, though.


----------



## Ruby (Oct 8, 2009)

Good fun to watch. Tough on those kids!


----------



## tellville (Oct 8, 2009)

So cruel!!


----------



## Augusta (Oct 8, 2009)

That was hilarious Breanna! Thanks.


----------



## ewenlin (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice


----------



## PresbyDane (Oct 8, 2009)

Very Cute, O the torture for those little ones


----------



## jfschultz (Oct 8, 2009)

Delayed gratification, OH HORRORS! At the request of the Chamber of Commerce and the credit card companies this should be banned.


----------



## Skyler (Oct 8, 2009)

Poor kids. I think they were about ready to confess by the end--except the one who was already eating hers!


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 8, 2009)

Hehehe! Too cute!


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 8, 2009)

I laughed out loud at the little girl who didn't even wait for the adult to finish talking before she ate half!


----------



## Marrow Man (Oct 8, 2009)

I was reminded of the younger brother in the parable of the prodigal son! He didn't want to wait either!


----------



## Theogenes (Oct 8, 2009)

They should try that with PBer's and a Guinness Stout....


----------



## Skyler (Oct 8, 2009)

Theogenes said:


> They should try that with PBer's and a Guinness Stout....



That would be no contest for me. I don't like alcohol. 

Now, if it was a Mountain Dew LiveWire, it might be different...


----------



## (^^)Regin (Oct 9, 2009)

lol


----------

